# Borgman - Exklusive Szene aus dem Horrfilm



## FlorianStangl (9. Februar 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Borgman - Exklusive Szene aus dem Horrfilm* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Borgman - Exklusive Szene aus dem Horrfilm


----------



## GizZm0 (9. Februar 2015)

Ich habe den Film schon gesehen und muss hier schreiben damit keine falschen Erwartungen entstehen: das ist kein Horrorfilm! Viel mehr ist es ein bedeutungsschwangerer Mysterythriller. Auf jeden Fall kein Film für den ottonormal kinogänger - eher was zum nachdenken und diskutieren


----------

